# Ferret boarding in London



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys

My local catteries do not take ferrets - does anybody know a London-based (north, preferably) that does? Am reluctant to ask friends.

Cheers!

A.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

You could try asking your vets, they might know somebody. Other than that, sorry I can't help!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i shall ask a friend of mine for you.. see if she knows!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> i shall ask a friend of mine for you.. see if she knows!


have emailed her for you.. she has a small mammal rescue in north london and she tends to know alot of other people who do that sort of thing aswell so she might know someone who will offer boarding for you! gave her a link to this thread. hopefully she might be able to help.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

have a look at my forum ( its on my signature ) there is a few rescue`s that board that way. If you are stuck ring us and i`ll see if any of the members on my forum can help as we have a members boarding list to


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I can board ferrets but im south, just literally off J1 of the M25


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello

I run lucky bunny boarding, and we take Ferrets.

We are in Egham, in Surrey - just Outside London and we offer a collection & delivery service.

our website is:

LuckyBunnyBoarding - News

if you would like to ask any questions or make a booking please use the booking form on the website as i do not look on here regularly!

Laura :2thumb:


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies, guys!


----------

